# My First Z



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, some of you guys know who I am. Had an 04 1.8S Sentra. Just went in, to have an idle problem fixed, and came out with an 06 350Z. Just thought I'd say what's up. Hope to learn as much about the Z, as I did about my QG.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That's one heck of an upgrade. How do you like it so far.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

sweeeet dude


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> That's one heck of an upgrade. How do you like it so far.


Yeah, the people at the dealership said the same thing... "Went right past the Altima, Maxima, and went to the Big Time..." lol

So far, I'm loving the car!!!! Much nicer than the Sentra, although I thought my Sentra was an awesome car. Gonna miss the gas mileage though, but I think the tradeoff for more power was worth it. I know I'm gonna have to be really careful though, doesn't feel like I'm moving as fast as I really am. Could definitely get me into trouble.

The payments are gonna sting for a bit, at first, but I still think it was worth it.


----------

